# Anyone use Far Above Rubies??



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello! I'm curious if anyone is familiar with Far Above Rubies? I'm considering it for my eldest dd and would love some input from others who have used it as a four yr study for their high school girls. Or as a 6 yr study for Jr High and High School. Anyone??


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

[FONT=&quot][email protected]

I will be using this with our 14 yr old starting in Sept. as she will be a freshman and this looks to be an awesome curriculum. I have the e-book version. Hope the info is of some help.

God bless
[/FONT]


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

My oldest daughter used this all 4 years of highschool. We did improvise to make it fit her needs and what we had available. But it was a good guideline to use. She graduated 8 years ago.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I found a few websites that discuss this curriculum. Where did you purchase it? I found a FAR website but it did not have anything under the "homeschool" link.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I found a free PDF sample! 
http://www.homeschoolradioshows.com/FarAboveRubies/FarAboveRubiesSampler1.pdf


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Sandhills...What can you tell me about how the lessons are laid out? In each unit or mini unit is there a lesson to read for each subject then the activity choices? Do you feel that this is a well rounded curriculum? Did you use a different math or science? I've read that some do. Why is this? Do you feel that FAR is easy to use for the student? I know it says that it's created to be used independently. Thank you in advance.


----------

